# Aluminum To Wood Frame



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I would like to hear some opinion to the wood frame to aluminum.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

macfish,

Maybe you could be a little more specific. I am not sure what you are asking?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you are talking about trailer frames the Aluminum framing is the only way to go. More consistent strength and will not rot if you get a leak.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

and the welded aluminum frame and joints hold up better to the stresses of travel with all of the twisting and bending going on.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Not to mention that the aluminum frames are a whole lot less weight. Compare a wood-framed trailer of the same size and it will weigh many hundreds of pounds more than the aluminum-framed ones.

Bill


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> and the welded aluminum frame and joints hold up better to the stresses of travel with all of the twisting and bending going on.
> [snapback]73275[/snapback]​


Yes iam talking about construction (floor, roof , sidewall) 
We are waiting on a reply from from hunter freeman from lakeshore before we make a decision. We want the outback, but we found a wildwood (woodconstruction) and a rockwood (aluminum ) both are great prices but like i said outback is first on our list. 28 or 29 bhs models. Problem is no one in the cincinnati area carries the outback anymore, they all dropped it for some reason.

We did consider a jayco but too many people have those


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

The only downside to metal frames vs. wood is the R-factor They are not as efficent as wood. But what the heck! I'm the proud owner of a 29fbhs I've seen wood rot & it sucks....It's like miligant cancer to a TT.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

There have been several debates about what is a superior construction between the two. If you look at the most popular selling fifth wheels...Montana, Cougar, Wildcat, Cedar Creek, Everest, Cardinal...they are all aluminum construction.

Aluminum people would say that Aluminum will last longer, won't rot or crack. It has a disadvantage since it sweats along the frame lines. The aluminum can be thinner thus you may not have as much insulation as you might with wood.

Many people say that wood flexes better, so therefore is better. However to much flex is bad since seals can only flex so far before they no longer seal well. Wood is generally heavier than aluminum. If the wood gets wet it will rot, while aluminum won't.

In the end both have positives and negatives, I wouldn't let that be the deciding factor in comparing.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

macfish said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> > and the welded aluminum frame and joints hold up better to the stresses of travel with all of the twisting and bending going on.
> ...


Well, from my experience in shopping, the Wildwoods are crap.

I looked at a brand new 2006 bunkhouse before we bought the Outback, and it was total trash.

The construction alone was enough to finalize the Outback purchase.

On the same note, the dealer local here only carrys the Cardinal fiver line from Forest River because they are so bad.

My $.02...

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

macfish something I wanted to add. The construction of the camper to me is secondary and even lower than the "brand" name. First of all you should really like the camper layout, storage and features. Right behind that is the dealer. Finding a good dealer to me can make or break a camper. All campers, and the Outbacks included, are not perfect from the factor. They all ship with flaws. However a good dealer does a very detailed inspection when they arrive and corrects as much as they can. The fact is some dealers won't allow a fix unless the buying points it out. So it is also up to you to do a detailed PDI (Pre-delivery inspection) when you pick up the unit. Most dealers do a "PDI" but its a informational walk-through, not a detailed inspection. We can help you when it comes time. Back to the dealer. Inspecting the dealer is very important. Talk around town, find out their after the sale reputation. Check the BBB. Make a few calls to the dealer, maybe say you have moved to town and have have that brand, see how they treat you. I'm not saying be dishonest but you need to feel that the dealership is going to take care of you later on.

That said I have become very uneasy with Fleetwood products. I read a lot on various forums about problems with the factory not authorizing work that the dealer recommends. Read about several trailer buy backs, etc. Am I pro-Outback? Can't say I am, but my dealer and Keystone have been fair in my deals with them and same goes with my current Raptor.

Big thing is don't rush, do your homework and read as much as you can before you buy. Once you decide let us know and we'll get you the PDI info. Happy shopping!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok here is where were at It has come down to 2 different outback models 1)2005 28bhs for 16,900 and a 2) 2006 29 bhs for 18.900 only difference for us is the size of the lower bunk on the 06 it has the queen size lower bunk. Both are brand new models.

Are these fair prices? both were quotes over the phone.
I was told the outbacks come loaded with most options, are there any that i should look for

Thanks jerry


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

macfish said:


> Ok here is where were at It has come down to 2 different outback models 1)2005 28bhs for 16,900 and a 2) 2006 29 bhs for 18.900 only difference for us is the size of the lower bunk on the 06 it has the queen size lower bunk. Both are brand new models.
> 
> Are these fair prices? both were quotes over the phone.
> I was told the outbacks come loaded with most options, are there any that i should look for
> ...


That sounds good to me....

our 2005 28BHS was more than that
















Pick one!!!

Just a thought--the 29 is a bit heavier, so it may depend one what you are pulling with also....

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like you got some good prices there
Like Steve said boils down to what TV you will be using.

Don


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Steve,

I am the owner of a 2006 29BHS we purchased new in September and received delivery the end of October. We loved the layout and the roominess. The lower rear bunk is actually a full size bed, not a queen and if it matters to you the queen in the master is a short queen. 75" long instead of 80". My wife and I do not care as the unit provides plenty of space with the slide. I tow with a 2005 chevy 1500 crew cab 4x4. For my part of the country this is a good match. I am not sure where you live and the terrain you travel will determine if you TV is sufficient.

Anyway good luck with the decision, which ever you choose, they are both great Outbacks. The prices seem good, I received one price of 19,495 delivered and another less than the one you quoted. depends when and where you purchase.

Glenn


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Nynethead it looks like we have the exact ssame tow vehicle i have a 2005 chevy 1500 4x4 crew cab tow package z71 off road just as yours iam sure. If iam correct tow rating is 7200 # . Did you weigh yours? Was the queen bed same size in both 05 and 06.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

macfish said:


> Ok here is where were at It has come down to 2 different outback models 1)2005 28bhs for 16,900 and a 2) 2006 29 bhs for 18.900 only difference for us is the size of the lower bunk on the 06 it has the queen size lower bunk. Both are brand new models.
> 
> Are these fair prices? both were quotes over the phone.
> I was told the outbacks come loaded with most options, are there any that i should look for
> ...


That's an expensive bed!


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> The only downside to metal frames vs. wood is the R-factor They are not as efficent as wood.


That's actually backwards; few (any?) wood framed units using pink fiberglass insulation have a higher R value then the aluminum framed units with polystyrene. And polystyrene doesn't sag like fiberglass bats tend to do, so the insulation properties remain consistent throughout the life of the trailer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

macfish said:


> Ok here is where were at It has come down to 2 different outback models 1)2005 28bhs for 16,900 and a 2) 2006 29 bhs for 18.900 only difference for us is the size of the lower bunk on the 06 it has the queen size lower bunk. Both are brand new models.
> 
> Are these fair prices? both were quotes over the phone.
> I was told the outbacks come loaded with most options, are there any that i should look for
> ...


Jerry,

I believe that as a rule, the Outbacks come from the factory with 'all the options'.
But not always. It may be my mistrust of salesmen, but I would ask them to itemize everything included.

As a note, technically, almost everything in the Outback is an option, including (but not limited to): Oven, A/C, awning, curtains, wallpaper trim... the list goes on.

It's the old, Let the buyer beware thing!

Good luck, and...

Happy Shopping!
Doug


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> macfish something I wanted to add. The construction of the camper to me is secondary and even lower than the "brand" name.


Only if the brand name is associated to quality in the first place. There's a small, family owned manufacturer of travel trailers called Sunline. There biggest brand name is the Solaris. Not a lot of people west of the Mississippi have heard of them -- they're made in PA, and don't have a big dealer network -- but anyone who has seen them knows one thing for certain; they sure know how to build TT's.

Selling RV's, like I do, puts me in a position to see a lot of the different brands on a fairly consistent basis (I take time out at every show I go to so I can inspect what everyone else is selling). In my opinion there isn't a single manufacture in this entire industry that comes close to duplicating there manufacturing prowess. No one. I literally have a hard time picking out construction flaws, and I can be a REAL stickler with that stuff. Sunline is amazing.

But they're also behind the times, because they do all wood-framed units (well, the new Que will be aluminum, so maybe they'll finally catch up). AAMOF, Sunline is the only wood framed maker I would consider buying a TT from.

Which brings me back to your original point; aluminum framing is the way to go, but in a rare instance I would accept a wood frame. Like something made by Sunline, but only because I know how good they are.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

JimWilson said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> > macfish something I wanted to add.Â The construction of the camper to me is secondary and even lower than the "brand" name.
> ...


They are fairly local for me......

Unfortunately, anything that is of any length from them, is also a heavy unit.

I wanted a Sunline, but the size I wanted was way too much weight for my 1/2 ton truck.

I didn't want to buy a TT and TV at the same time.

No, the price isn't any cheaper for being local either. They are fairly expensive.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> JimWilson said:
> 
> 
> > Y-Guy said:
> ...


They hold their value as well. Last year, we sold out first TT. A 1986 Sunline Saturn 15'. It sold on e-bay for $3350. Not bad for a twenty year old unit.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Unfortunately, anything that is of any length from them, is also a heavy unit.


Yup, a high quality, wood-framed unit does weigh quite a bit.



huntr70 said:


> No, the price isn't any cheaper for being local either. They are fairly expensive.


No argument there. Sunline makes very nice units, but they are anything but price competitive. I guess they stake there reputation on quality, and you either pay for it or you don't. I couldn't afford one either...


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Its come down to this. We worked a temporary deal on the 28bhs 2005 over the phone, on sat we make the 2 hour drive to check it out, as long as its the same trailer we remember lookin at last year we will be proud ownners of a new outback.

All you guys and gals have been so helpful i really apreciate allyyour advice.

Iam going with the prodigy brake controller i cant make up my mind on a reese dual cam or a equaliser hitch.

Tv 2005 4x4 chevy silverado crew cab z71, tow package v8 5300 engine .

Thanks to all jerry


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

macfish said:


> Its come down to this. We worked a temporary deal on the 28bhs 2005 over the phone, on sat we make the 2 hour drive to check it out, as long as its the same trailer we remember lookin at last year we will be proud ownners of a new outback.
> 
> [snapback]73709[/snapback]​


macfish,

Glad to see you are close to a deal on the Outback! sunny I think you will be happy with it. Good luck, and let us know what you decide on.


----------

